# Ambassadeur big game series



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

I was at Bass Pro the other day and saw some of the much bigger Ambassadeurs (9000/1000) and was wondering if any of y'all had any experience with them

I have several of the 5000/6000 series and I absolutely love them. I can throw my 6000's a mile and they can easily handle drum.

I am looking for a beefier reel that can handle a decent sized shark but also one that I can still be able to cast as I will be surf fishing without to ability to kayak out bigger baits for shark. 

I have looked at a few avet's as well but this price point is much better and I believe these should be able to cast much further given the Ambassadeur platform.

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I use the 10000 for casting shark baits out and sometimes I'll kayak it about 100 yards or so. Its a good reel. Only thing is the worm or guide stopped working because of all the sand. But no problem. It actually cast alot better with out it. 

I would also recomment the Daiwa Sealine 50-SHA. Both these reels are about the same in size and cast very well. They have both brought in sharks in the 6ft class range.


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

WHAT said:


> I use the 10000 for casting shark baits out and sometimes I'll kayak it about 100 yards or so. Its a good reel. Only thing is the worm or guide stopped working because of all the sand. But no problem. It actually cast alot better with out it.
> 
> I would also recomment the Daiwa Sealine 50-SHA. Both these reels are about the same in size and cast very well. They have both brought in sharks in the 6ft class range.


I actually planned to look at the Daiwa while I was there and the guy told me they are on back order and are flying off of the shelf! They can even be found in the 125 range on the internet. Might have to just give them both a try.

Any feedback on the saltist? Looking for another offshore reel as well that could handle an AJ. So if I could bump up to the saltist and have a good surf and offshore reel in one that would be great.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would check on line at Charkbait.com. I have had great success with them and great prices, and fast delivery.


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

The Sealine 50sha is a better surf reel than the Abu. The sealine could also be used offshore.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

you can still get a good deal on E-Bay for the 10000ct that were made in Sweden. lot better reel then ones made in japan now. I have a few of the japan reels and there alright, but Swedish made a lot better and the 2speed on them is nice. 300yds of 30# power pro and 200yds or so of 25# big game is what works for me.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ronnie collins said:


> you can still get a good deal on E-Bay for the 10000ct that were made in Sweden. lot better reel then ones made in japan now. I have a few of the japan reels and there alright, but Swedish made a lot better and the 2speed on them is nice. 300yds of 30# power pro and 200yds or so of 25# big game is what works for me.


I am a fan of the Swedish Abu's also. They are basic and simple and smooth.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

alex.looney said:


> I actually planned to look at the Daiwa while I was there and the guy told me they are on back order and are flying off of the shelf! They can even be found in the 125 range on the internet. Might have to just give them both a try.
> 
> Any feedback on the saltist? Looking for another offshore reel as well that could handle an AJ. So if I could bump up to the saltist and have a good surf and offshore reel in one that would be great.


I have the Daiwa Saltist 30 and love it for the surf as well.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

I love my abu's as well, but ive started keeping them out of the surf. They will handle it, but like Joe mentioned, the levelwind will become an issue quick if you dont baby them.

Id stick with a open faced, closed style convetional like a shimano or diawa or penn.


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies and information guys, I really appreciate it.

At this point I am between the Daiwa Saltist 30 and the Avet HX. Both will probably net me the same results

Leaning towards Avet because for not too much more I can get a USA made reel that in theory should have a longer life. As well as hold a lot more line.

Comments?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Depending on which one you get, I think the Avet HX is more than double in price what the saltist cost. But those Avets really look good. 
:flag:


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

WHAT said:


> Depending on which one you get, I think the Avet HX is more than double in price what the saltist cost. But those Avets really look good.
> :flag:


Well I haven't shopped around much, but the saltist's I have seen were in the 200-220 range.

With the Avet being 280 or so since I'll only be getting a basic single speed.

Edit: just found a saltist at more the 160 range. hmm.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have single speed silver one with the star drag. Not the fancy black and gold lever drag.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

alex.looney said:


> Thanks for all of the replies and information guys, I really appreciate it.
> 
> At this point I am between the Daiwa Saltist 30 and the Avet HX. Both will probably net me the same results
> 
> ...


about a 1/3 of my Abu's I use today are from the 80's


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

ronnie collins said:


> about a 1/3 of my Abu's I use today are from the 80's


I love my Abu's and they will likely always be my drum and cast reel but for offshore and some sharkies I think I'm going with something flashy!

The HX is a beast. Some of the smaller raptors caught my eye too but **** are those things pricey... Even the blems.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

An hx is a fairly bigger real than a saltist 30. 
If we are talking casting, I would avoid the HX unless you're more experienced or have big hands. Its a true 4/0 sized reel and honestly more of a chunking reel than a caster. 

I liked my saltist 50 better since it was more low profile and easier to handlt than the HX's ive handled.

Dont get me wrong, its a great reel. but a saltist 30 vs. an Hx is not apples to apples. 

Also, if you do get an avet for casting, avoid the two speeds. It's a nice addition but really not neccessary and from what ive seen with my lx, the two speed is waaaay less tolerable to salt/sand. And thats coming from the guy who washes his reels more than he washes himself. :rotfl:


----------



## alex.looney (Aug 14, 2014)

Greatwhite said:


> An hx is a fairly bigger real than a saltist 30.
> If we are talking casting, I would avoid the HX unless you're more experienced or have big hands. Its a true 4/0 sized reel and honestly more of a chunking reel than a caster.
> 
> I liked my saltist 50 better since it was more low profile and easier to handlt than the HX's ive handled.
> ...


Hey thanks for the reply.

I do understand that the HX is a lot more reel than what I was originally mentioning, but I decided that if I want a really nice reel for the surf that I want to be able to catch just about anything onshore as well as some AJ when I go off shore. I will be going with single speed with this one as it is much much cheaper and I will be only dropping it when I go offshore.

I have some of the older penn gti's that are tanks and in the same class as the HX and I cast them fine. But we will have to see about the HX.

I was also looking at the lx or sx raptor for tuna fishing. How do you like the feel of your lx?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had my MXL Raptor for 2 years and so far its holding up great. I know the Raptors are expensive and overkill for surf fishing but having that much power in such a small reel is worth it. The next one I get is going to be either a JX or LX Raptor. If You want to go with one of the standard Avets, make sure you get one with the M.C.Cast, they cast like a dream.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

alex.looney said:


> Hey thanks for the reply.
> 
> I do understand that the HX is a lot more reel than what I was originally mentioning, but I decided that if I want a really nice reel for the surf that I want to be able to catch just about anything onshore as well as some AJ when I go off shore. I will be going with single speed with this one as it is much much cheaper and I will be only dropping it when I go offshore.
> 
> ...


Like my LX quiet a bit for the surf. Its handles some dang good sized sharks and im sure it can take bigger. I have two of them now.

I need to mag my two speed but the single speed is a MC so we will see how it handles. i guess.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would go with the Avet HX. I think they are worth the money. I have the Avet Sx and they are awesome for BTB fishing.


----------

